
Enter 'petro': Venezuela to launch oil-backed cryptocurrency - iKenshu
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-venezuela-economy/enter-petro-venezuela-to-launch-oil-backed-cryptocurrency-idUSKBN1DX0SQ?il=0
======
erikb
The basic idea is so awesome. But to see that someone does this close before
his regime ends, oh well.

